# Stik Boats



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

This thing looks pretty awesome.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1264589636904744


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh goddamnit. The kayakers are bad enough as it is, now they have mated with the jet ski crowed. Lovely.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

jmrodandgun said:


> Oh goddamnit. The kayakers are bad enough as it is, now they have mated with the jet ski crowed. Lovely.


LOL, it sure looks like fun though.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Did not play


----------



## "RockyG" (Aug 3, 2014)

jmrodandgun said:


> Oh goddamnit. The kayakers are bad enough as it is, now they have mated with the jet ski crowed. Lovely.


That's funny. 

It would be hilarious to blow past the plastic navy in one of those.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

If you want a kayak...just get a kayak...

But then I'm a purist, I don't even like the foot pedal stuff...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks like they start at $6k.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

crboggs said:


> I don't even like the foot pedal crowd...


Nobody does....


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

his n his jet ski in disguise......


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

OK I could not open the above video. So I went online to see what y'all were talking about. Looks like a kayak with a motor. Can't wait to see some blasting over the flat you fishing


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

jmrodandgun said:


> Nobody does....


Lol. I saw a fella in one of those pedal pumper hobies sitting smack dab in the middle of the Tampa shipping channel near the Skyway bridge...and had to get bullhorned by a super tanker for not getting out of the effing way.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

My back hurts just watching the video


----------



## jdd (Jul 11, 2018)

I just picked up a used one with just 6 hours ,i have not been able to get a reply from the importer or g5 marine after 3 days of trying. dpes t say much for customer service.


----------



## KVT (Apr 19, 2021)

Yes I got two used. They are a blast. But now I need service and parts. Can't get any help from G6 or anyone else so far. Any advice? Email to [email protected] Thanks


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

KVT said:


> Yes I got two used. They are a blast. But now I need service and parts. Can't get any help from G6 or anyone else so far. Any advice? Email to [email protected] Thanks


If the manufacturer won't stand behind its own product, might tell you something. Take them to the dump.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Email them and tell them you're interested in buying one. When they reply tell them you first need service for one you already have.









G5 Marine | Bass Fishing Stik Boats in Florida and Georgia


Get on the water and fish more often with a Stik Boat, the world's first personal fishing craft! Purchase or reserve yours at G5 Marine today!




www.g5marine.com


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

So much animosity. The asshole operating the craft is what makes it do stupid shit. You can be the hugest asshat and be poling a dugout canoe with a bamboo pole. Having a skiff does not make you better. That being said, jet skis can suck a bag of peen.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

A buddy was veey interested in one. Took several acts of congress to finally make contact with the company, and they were very vague with their responses. It SEEMS that they were using cheap Chinese knockoffs of Yamaha (if I remember correctly) engines and pumps. No parts or service available. While it’s a great idea for a niche crowd, I still recall all the folks who got shafted by a Chinese scooter dealer we had in our city for a while. Daily calls there over irate folks who bought worthless pieces of junk that ran for a few weeks and quit. No parts available and no service available. The warranty was about as reliable as the Democrats..........


----------

